
A Less Long, More Connected Medium – The Story - brandonlipman
https://medium.com/the-story/a-less-long-more-connected-medium-c345db2d6a56
======
brandonlipman
I am so happy. I have just started to get really into Medium and have started
to write on it. This update is awesome! Write away everybody.

